# My SkyEye Acme seems to have died



## WebAgents (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi,

I've been using a SkyEye Acme to change channels on my sky box for a long time now and always been very happy with it.

But, the other day my sky box (One of those new rounded front ergonomiccy models - white) which was only installed a few weeks ago, went into standby about teatime. Since then my skyeye does not send the channel changes. 

I *think* it still sends the backup command (more testing needed) and the little led flashes when plugged in and stays on okay. But channel changes just do not get sent.

Tivo is okay (I have plugged the ir wand back in) and all works fine that way (Except I now get the missed digits again)


The Skyeye website does not appear to have been updated since 2005.

I wondered if there is an alternative product available?

Skyeye still advertise the acme at &#163;40 so quite expensive.


Any ideas????



Bryan


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Hi,
Alternate gadget is from http://www.pacelink.co.uk/rf2link.htm

Automan.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

try emailing force9 ... maybe he will fix it ....


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

My SkyEye RF2T started working oddly when I changed to a new Flow-style digibox.

It wouldn't react to the channel up/down commands, which made it look like it wasn't working when trying to set it up in the TiVo menus. However, it did react to direct channel entry, which is what the TiVo always uses for channel changes. i.e. It may be able to work, so long as you ignore the problems when testing it in the setup.

The designer did approach me with the aim of fixing the problem, but I declined his kind offer, since I was having no problem using the IR wands with that digibox.


----------



## WebAgents (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the replies.

I have contacted the force9 guy (Chris I think) and he has said he will fix/replace it for a tenner so I'll send it off I think.

Thanks for the info, Ian. But I thought that Tivo still changed the channels the same way when using Ch up or down? IIRC whenever I did ch-up ch-dn the sky box still displayed 1 then 0 then 3 for example, just the same as if I had enterered 103 on the tivo remote...

Bryan


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

WebAgents said:


> Thanks for the info, Ian. But I thought that Tivo still changed the channels the same way when using Ch up or down? IIRC whenever I did ch-up ch-dn the sky box still displayed 1 then 0 then 3 for example, just the same as if I had enterered 103 on the tivo remote...


In my case, the channel up/down never caused the Skybox to display any numbers, although I think it did cause lights to flash.


----------



## WebAgents (Jan 3, 2003)

Ian,

Just for clarity can you confirm that the attached is a pic of the 'curvy' box I think we are talking about?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Yes. I think that it's called a 'flow' box.


----------

